# Best/fastest guitarist in the world--me??



## makaha99 (Dec 27, 2012)

People who know my guitar playing have kept telling me to put my stuff up on YouTube, because they told me that there is nobody on Youtube who can play like me, that's what they said anyway. So I finally put up some videos, a few days ago.
Here's one of the videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3oVRJm-RBU

(there are annotation links in the video too)

Well, what do you think?
EDIT:
hmmm....I sounded a little bit too much like an egomaniac in the original post above. But hey, online you can be anything you want, and Matt Makaha isn't my real name, if you live in Hawaii you'll know Makaha isn't a surname, but a place on the west side of Oahu, LOL! Anyway, I should have added some other links like this one--
not technical playing, but I got great tone on this particular day, because I was using an ADA MP1 and a Mosvalve head and I happened to place the microphone in the perfect spot in front of the speaker cabinet, and when you have a great tone, you tend to play better and play with more feeling:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm_qcwIVQMg

I actually like the orignal version of the first link better actually, from long ago, not super fast shredding or anything, but I was using the same set-up as the second link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2MsaXSZW54


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 27, 2012)

Your strap sucks.


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 27, 2012)

Can you read music?


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 27, 2012)

Do you play by ear or by scrotum or read music or . . . ..?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 27, 2012)

i think you have good a good hold on that finger tapping technique ,but it is not unique and your not the best in the world at it,satriani does it great and i think buckethead is the best at that stye of tapping i have seen.Your good ,could probably make it as a semi pro guitarist ,but not best in the world ,sorry.

[video=youtube;DD3agPOLTFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD3agPOLTFc[/video]


----------



## dangledo (Dec 27, 2012)

tim reynolds


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thats shit bores me to death. No emotion at all. You def have a nice sized ego though you are way way far from the best. I can't see Page, Clapton, Hendrix, and YOU getting uttered in the same breath any time soon.


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 27, 2012)

I agree with the above post........NO HEART AT ALL. Good speed, but that's all.


----------



## patlpp (Dec 27, 2012)

I likes your acoustic video much better. I think it was much more interesting and showed your true talents which an acoustic will expose. Why hide that talent with excessive reverb? 
No doubt you know your shit but why the arrogance? I can show you a 65 yo man tear it up yet he is humble. Note how he progresses smoothly in his intensity and emotion. 

[video=youtube;QKpKdni_sZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKpKdni_sZ0&amp;list=FLZpZ9PONvxqKiz6FuxDpyiw[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 27, 2012)

You got some chops...repetition is bad, sometimes


----------



## smokejoint (Dec 27, 2012)

wow that old geezer can play..outstanding


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 27, 2012)

Far as speed, MAB has it, tho shear excellence goes to buckethead hands down, anyone who argues the point just isnt very familiar with BH....


[video=youtube;Vzm1l7ge8Y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzm1l7ge8Y8[/video]


----------



## makaha99 (Dec 28, 2012)

In this link, there's no technical playing, but I got great tone on this particular day, I was using an ADA MP1 and a Mosvalve head, and when you have a great tone, you tend to play better and play with more feeling, and I had the microphone in the perfect spot on this day:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm_qcwIVQMg


----------



## makaha99 (Dec 28, 2012)

patlpp said:


> I likes your acoustic video much better. I think it was much more interesting and showed your true talents which an acoustic will expose. Why hide that talent with excessive reverb?
> No doubt you know your shit but why the arrogance? I can show you a 65 yo man tear it up yet he is humble. Note how he progresses smoothly in his intensity and emotion.
> 
> [video=youtube;QKpKdni_sZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKpKdni_sZ0&amp;list=FLZpZ9PONvxqKiz6FuxDpyiw[/video]


Thanks for the compliments!
I could have gone the opposite way and said "I totally suck....please watch my video" but I don't think that would work well either. Besids Matt Makaha is my alias on YouTube, like Kid Rock is not his real name. In real life, I'm a pretty humble guy.


----------



## cheechako (Dec 28, 2012)

Fastest? Actually, there are actually Guinness Book record holders. 

Anyway, here's someone probably faster, better, and (AFAIK) doesn't proclaim himself the "Guitar God".

[video=youtube;2US-5CtASYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2US-5CtASYs[/video]


----------



## makaha99 (Dec 28, 2012)

cheechako said:


> Anyway, here's someone probably faster, better, and (AFAIK) doesn't proclaim himself the "Guitar God".


As I mentioned above, Matt Makaha isn't even my real name, it's my alias on YouTube, like Kid Rock isn't his real name. In real life, I'm a pretty humble guy. But as I also mentioned, you can go one of two ways online, either be humble and no one will click on your video, or you go the opposite route to get people to watch your video.


----------



## cheechako (Dec 28, 2012)

I guess I just don't understand the whole YouTube thing and pop culture in general. We have some old Korean dancing guy and that kid with the hair battling for the most watch vids while people who really are awesome go unnoticed by most. Maybe you're right - if you want to make it, you have to label yourself a god or wear a meat dress or something.

Anyway, thanks for sharing. I'm only learning the piano - too old to ever be any good, but I think it makes me appreciate those who share even more.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 28, 2012)

omg an 11 year old... god i feel completely shit now..guess i'll just have to accept going through life as an average nobody..oh well ,if not glory ,at least i have the beauty of cannabis to bask in.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 28, 2012)

pretty good tap technique,but you arent really going to impress with just that,,,sorry to say,not being a d$ck


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 28, 2012)

Lmao. Super slop.



makaha99 said:


> People who know my guitar playing have kept telling me to put my stuff up on YouTube, because they told me there is nobody on Youtube who can play like me, nobody. Even underground guitar players like Greg Howe, Yngwie Malmsteen can't play like me. So I finally put up some videos, a few days ago.
> Here's one of the videos:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3oVRJm-RBU
> 
> ...


----------



## Ecips (Dec 28, 2012)

You are a great guitar player but ,
Bucket head is one bad ass mofo
i like Spanish guitar players , 
pickin on Is also a great band


----------



## blacksun (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry to do it...buuuuut....Django Reinhardt, 19 fucking 37:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj-0iz3q6pQ

1:25 on, he plays much faster than you.

And that's from 1937......................................


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 30, 2012)

OP has got to be trolling. If he honestly thinks that sloppy finger tap exercise is "fast" or "technical", then I'm sure he gets enough shit talked to him in the real world. Maybe he thought he could impress some stoners, idk. Either way the videos suck.


----------



## TheMan13 (Dec 30, 2012)

How about a 320 beat per minute tempo?!?
[video=youtube;xLNkntczESo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLNkntczESo[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 30, 2012)

^^^ Infukincredible, now that's quick, though I find at those tempos the song's essence gets lost...but who plays at 280-300bpm for a whole gig.
None the less that is some serious talent.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 30, 2012)

*Sorry but Yngwie Malmsteen would tear you up.
*


----------



## HeartlandHank (Dec 30, 2012)

makaha99 said:


> Even underground guitar players like Greg Howe, Yngwie Malmsteen can't play like me, or so they have told me.


................................... i'll spare you, grasshoppper.


----------



## dbkick (Dec 30, 2012)

what?nobodies posted the youtube of the dude doing flight of the bumblebee at 600+ bpm?


----------



## cheechako (Dec 30, 2012)

dbkick said:


> what?nobodies posted the youtube of the dude doing flight of the bumblebee at 600+ bpm?


At some point, fast just turns into noise. You need to back it up with some musicality and whatnot - like this guy:

[video=youtube;6mlfTYAaUWc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mlfTYAaUWc[/video]


----------



## dbkick (Dec 30, 2012)

couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 30, 2012)

ummmm go watch AC DC thunderstruck. HAMMER-ONS. REAL guitarists??? Hendrix, Stevie Ray, Satriani, Steve Vai, Dimebag, Tom Morello. 

in fact... go listen to the WHOLE Big Brother and the Holding Company - Cheap Thrills album. Summertime <- James and Sam were afraid to even include the song on tour because it was so hard to play at the end of the song to make it sound right. not to mention combination of the two (which anyone whos watched fear and loathing in las vegas has heard, ball and chain as well)


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 30, 2012)

Actually Kenny wayne shepard is pretty good at guitar too, i never knew that. They gave him Jimi Hendrix's guitar from woodstock(one of them anyways) to Kenny to play when he sat in with the ROOTS on the Jimmy Fallon late nite show. they actually get some VERY talented artists on there. Kenny was freakin shreddin the hell out of Little wing when they cam back from a commercial break on that episode.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;WFfB2JQmTCs]http://youtu.be/WFfB2JQmTCs[/video]


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 30, 2012)

man is that an old beer there!!?? geez they look so much diff now! nice vid!


----------



## mousebuddha (Dec 30, 2012)

never watched your stuff but just wanted you to know that most of these fuckers are probably jealous of your talent , keep on doin your stuff and doin what you do. Hate haters and the majority of people are, keep on doin your thing. peace x . most people on here couldn't lie straight in bed.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 30, 2012)

When I think of _best_ guitar player names like Pat Metheny, Wes Montgomery, Strunz & Farah, and Frank Zappa come to mind. Speed practice is like the infamous polka beat that got turned into the blast beat for death metal...


----------



## guest420 (Dec 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;u5pfayGC-ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5pfayGC-ic[/video] 

if you watch the entire vid you will see the finger tapping, playing guitar with your teeth, and playing behind the neck/head. this my friend is the greatest of the greats. RIP dimebag


----------



## cheechako (Dec 30, 2012)

mousebuddha said:


> never watched your stuff but just wanted you to know that most of these fuckers are probably jealous of your talent , keep on doin your stuff and doin what you do. Hate haters and the majority of people are, keep on doin your thing. peace x . most people on here couldn't lie straight in bed.


What he does is label himself "GuitarGod". Those with real talent and passion just do it - and it the passion is real, they often do it well. And he brought it on himself asking if he was the best and/or fastest. Bring on a challenge like that and there will be a long line of people willing to prove you wrong.

In any case, I also thanked him for sharing because I admit I don't have any musical talent (yet) worth sharing.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;v_9XTC88OJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_9XTC88OJM[/video]


----------



## makaha99 (Dec 30, 2012)

mousebuddha said:


> never watched your stuff but just wanted you to know that most of these fuckers are probably jealous of your talent , keep on doin your stuff and doin what you do. Hate haters and the majority of people are, keep on doin your thing. peace x . most people on here couldn't lie straight in bed.


Honestly, I was just doing it to get views on my videos. As I mentioned before, Matt Makaha isn't even a real name. Makaha is a place on the west side of the island of Oahu. On the internet, you can be whoever you want. Actually, I just changed the title of the video on YouTube to try to get more views.

I'm hoping to get more views on this hilarious marijuana music video I made of a song I wrote complete with animation, I play guitar and sing on this song but there's no guitar solo on this song though:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HQRWl4viDI


----------



## makaha99 (Dec 30, 2012)

cheechako said:


> What he does is label himself "GuitarGod". Those with real talent and passion just do it - and it the passion is real, they often do it well. And he brought it on himself asking if he was the best and/or fastest. Bring on a challenge like that and there will be a long line of people willing to prove you wrong.
> 
> In any case, I also thanked him for sharing because I admit I don't have any musical talent (yet) worth sharing.


For a while, I wasn't posting on this thread to let this thread die already, but people keep posting in it. But as I think I mentioned it before, I only posted that video to try to get more views of my music videos, not just that one, because people will naturally check out my other videos on my channel. I actually just changed the title of the video on YouTube to try to get more people to watch it. As I think I mentioned to, Matt Makaha isn't my real name, Makaha is a place on the west side of our island Oahu, we can be who we want on YouTube, anonomysly.

Speaking of guitar, I play guitar (and sing by necessity) on this funny marijuana music video of a song I wrote called Do a Doobie, with a bunch of people fiercely debating the topic of mmj in the comments section:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HQRWl4viDI


----------



## cheechako (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm sorry, Matt. I wasn't trying to attack you - at least not again. I was trying to explain that I'm not a hater, or if I am, I'm a hater of this bullshit pop-culture mentality of the masses that seem to value fads, sex appeal, and marketing over talent.

I don't like your style, and I've checked out a few videos. But to be honest, I appreciate you more than Bieber. Of course, I appreciate the two random amateurs I found on YouTube and posted here even more.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Dec 31, 2012)

kinetic said:


> When I think of _best_ guitar player names like Pat Metheny, Wes Montgomery, Strunz & Farah, and Frank Zappa come to mind. Speed practice is like the infamous polka beat that got turned into the blast beat for death metal...


... Pat Martino, George Benson.


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 3, 2013)

Didn't you know speed kills.

Not my style but Michael Angelo is kinda fun to see live.


[youtube]hb5QaCfm7bg[/youtube]


----------

